# Outside and underground tegu enclosure



## Renske (Jun 20, 2012)

Some weeks ago we started to buld a big enclosure underground. They can hibernate and sleep there at night, and with nice weather they can get out site where we are making a bin outside enclosure. 
Inside we use 1 uvb spot. It will be a 35watt solar raptor. Its just 1 becouse they can get real sun the almost a half year outside.

The plan:





Translation: buitenverblijf = outside enclosure, vrouwen verblijf = female enclosure, mannen verblijf = male enclosures. The male enclosure will be a lot bigger than on the painting. We desided to make 2 big enclosures of 2x1x1 meter.

Here some pictures of the progress:




































































































My boyfriend





























































































































monster 1 of the females. I have her sinds she was a little baby. The is very tame.





Willie the male. He is very big, 1,5 meters.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa. overkill!


----------



## Renske (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks!
Here some new pictures:


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jun 22, 2012)

That must have cost a fortune, very nice.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Unbelievable! Great job!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow man that is impressive excellent job, the tegus must love it. If only I had the time/space/resources/skill to do something like that, im jeaolous man lol.


----------



## Renske (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was a lot of work. The bambo was expensive but most of the stuf we got for free. We search on the internet for people how haf a lot of lava or flagstones and realy want to get rit of it. 

Yesterday we tryed our new outside lounge suite.





































Today I planted the grass and my boyfriend did the ropes.


----------



## got10 (Jun 22, 2012)

That place looks better than most NyC apartments Wow. That is a VERY good enclosure or should I say "outclosure : lol


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 22, 2012)

tegus all around the world are jealous


----------



## Renske (Jun 27, 2012)

Hahahahaha! Thanks!

The first time for them in there new enclosure.... uh outclosure:


----------



## naturboy87 (Jun 27, 2012)

amazing job one of a kind .... and i thought my guys wher spoiled lol ...


----------



## Renske (Jun 30, 2012)

Outside is finished. Now they can go outside every day the weather is good enough.  So happy!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 30, 2012)

looks amazing! excellent work


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 30, 2012)

Outstanding, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 1, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing!!! I wish I had half the skill and money to do that!!


----------



## Renske (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks!
Here some new pics underground:


----------



## frost (Jul 22, 2012)

thats awesome. her random question. do u eat slaughter where you are at? and if u do do you give it to your tegus?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 23, 2012)

So what do you do for drainage? when it rains and water flows into hide? I love this sset up! got my gears turning.


----------



## Renske (Jul 24, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> So what do you do for drainage? when it rains and water flows into hide? I love this sset up! got my gears turning.



In the netherlands it rains a lot, so we use drainage a lot. On the bottom where the tegus can get in the hide there is a drainage so the water can't get in.



frost said:


> thats awesome. her random question. do u eat slaughter where you are at? and if u do do you give it to your tegus?




Sorry, my english is not that good. Do you mean meat? If i give them meat? 
I feed them pork, cow, chicken (with bones), fish, eggs (reptile eggs and chicken eggs), sometimes rats, fruit, sometimes a little catfood (dry), and al that I think is good for them. But no insects. It makes them aggresive.


----------



## frost (Jul 24, 2012)

haha your English is fine. i was referring to a dish that was on bizzare foods. it is like blood sausage but it kinda looks like a heart. and is like a blood cake.


----------

